# UK DTG one offs



## lolliemay (Feb 1, 2010)

printing black and white images on light coloured shirts, looking for somewhere using dtg as screen print set up costs are too high for small orders. any suggestions for uk companies (or international with cheap shipping) would be great, thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here are 2 companies in the UK that do direct to garment printing: United Kingdom - Europe - Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## Coys1983 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi, I run a DTG print on demand company based in the UK.

Please message me for our contact details


----------

